# أريد رأيكم في مخطط لعمارة شقتين



## mosaad8 (4 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني اريد رايكم ومشورتكم في المخطط المرفق والذي هو مخطط لعمارة شقتين لأخواني الايتام 
فارجو مساعدتكم ورأييكم لان المهندسين عندنا في منطقتنا قليلين والموجودين غالين 
فارجو منكم التفاعل 
طبعا المخطط من تصميمي وعليه ملاحظات لابد 
واليكم المخطط :10::​ 



 
علماً بأن العمارة لها واجهات مفتوحة من جميع الجهات حيث انها ليست في مخطط وحولها مساحة واسعة 
واحتاج بها من الغرف : مجلس رجال ومجلس نساء وغرفة نوم رئيسية وغرفة نوم بنات وغرفة نوم أولاد ومطبخ ومدخل جانبي 
ومدخل الدرج للدور الثاني عادي من الامام 
والخزان تحت الدرج 
وفقكم الله وكتب لكم الأجر والثواب 
:75::75::75::20::20::75::75::75:​


----------



## mosaad8 (5 أغسطس 2011)

معقول 16 مشاهدة ولا أحد يعلق أو يبدي رأيه 
رأيكم مهم أيها الأخوووووووووووة​


----------



## همس السرائر (6 أغسطس 2011)

ماشاء الله ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## jemy0011 (6 أغسطس 2011)

هذه يا اخي فكرة وليست مخطط كما تقول

هذه صورة مرفقة من مخططي قد تفيدك

وبالتوفيق

http://www.mbc66.net/upload/upjpg2/CbN50468.jpg


----------

